

Ask HN: Startup-friendly web hosting companies - nickh

Which web hosting companies are &quot;startup-friendly&quot;? By that, I mean which ones regularly provide startups with hosting, services, or add-ons that are free and&#x2F;or discounted?
======
nickh
SoftLayer has their Catalyst Startup Program, which provides $1,000/mo of free
hosting for 1 year.

[http://www.softlayer.com/partners/catalyst](http://www.softlayer.com/partners/catalyst)

------
nickh
Rackspace runs their Rackspace Startup Program, which provides $1,000/mo of
free services for 6 months.

[http://www.rackspacestartups.com](http://www.rackspacestartups.com)

